# Music merchandise



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Not strictly related to classical.

I'm talking stuff like t-shirts or mugs, etc. (not boring things like scores, books or cd's...well ok, just joking, but there's plenty of threads on those here already).

Goodness knows the use of this thread (but I don't own shares in this company!).

Here's one I recently found out about. Tea bag holders with Mozart, Chopin, Wagner, Verdi, Beethoven.

http://fab.com/inspiration/symphony-of-tea-party-pack

Another one is with rockers of days past.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/88946161360318871/

What other things are out there like this, especially more quirky ones? Would you buy these types of things? Do you collect them? C'mon, 'fess up.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have this t-shirt:










I think it's a pretty cool pattern.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I love this kind of stuff, but I prefer a bit more serious and less quirky style. I have postcards depicting Beethoven, Brahms, Wagner, Mahler and Sibelius on my living room wall, and I'd love a t-shirt or two depicting the face of some dead white male composer. Like that tight Mahler shirt that Bernstein is wearing in some photos.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This would make the best t-shirt *ever!*


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Is that the shirt for some sort of 'polyrhythmic pride' event?

Also, i'm all up in those tea bag holders.

Actually designing some 'hilarious' contemporary shirts with composers for myself because the majority of them available are marketed towards the 'quirky and embarrassing dad' market.








U Srs?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anti-consumer here, I own no clothing, mug, or use anything else with print, logos or graphics on it. What print I have is actual printed matter, and not much but real art on the walls -- no repros of anything.

I do 'collect' any and everything in the way of images, photo, funny graphics, posters, cartoons on music, humor, on the hard drive in one folder. Enough of that is music related, images of various halls, instruments, composer portraits.... That's where all that stuff is.








But of course there are a few music-related exceptions:

I so liked the Alexander Benois curtain design for Petrushka, (night-time St. Petersburg skyline, black goblins flittering through the air) as printed on the front of the sleeve of the Columbia LP that I put the disc in another sleeve and had the image mounted in a shadow box frame.

One copy (not two!) of the original German-published issue of the Stravinsky two-piano concerto, not valuable, but with the text and a nice rather expressionist abstract wood-cut design on it, which may get framed and hung.

Ditto the original cover graphic on Durand's published Debussy's Childrens Corner Suite, with 'le petit negre' (or is it Golliwog?), Jimbo the stuffed elephant, and an odd face on a balloon -- now evidently so politically incorrect that it has been replaced with something else on later editions (_a cryin' shame, it is innocent and charming._) That cover, too, may get framed and hung.

Two antique German edition (publisher?) black and grey-white sheet music covers with heavily engraved printed borders crowded with Baroque abstract filigree foliage entwined about figures of cherubim playing instruments have been hand-tinted, the centers cut out, and mounted as matte framing for a moonlit faerie-type landscape, the other an abstract piece.

The sheet music, I'm sure, is due to a sentimental attachment to that environment many of us know from teacher's studios when we studied as youngsters ~ the cliche 'decorating motif' with the oriental rug under at least the pedals of the piano, all the framed photos of professional colleagues, many signed and personally inscribed, with of course some framed manuscript, often an obligatory framed true antique on vellum page of illuminated medieval notation in neumes, etc. All very real, rather sentimental and sweet, a bit kitsch, all rolled up in memory and giving a feeling -- I imagine -- similar to that people tell me they get from 'comfort food.'

I get the same sentimental hit when walking into vintage or antique venues with which I am familiar, concert halls like the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (now 'Symphony Center' -- my god, new-age and P.C. and P.R. linguistics have turned the exotic-sounding into donkey turds!) the CSO home a classic Wedgewood format, all white bas-relief decorative plaster against a background of powder blue, cameo-llike; The Concertgebouw, with its raised plaster emblazons of composer's names, Sweelinck, Wagenaar, Stravinsky, and others around the perimeter of the hall, and its famous stair entrance which is a major journey for every conductor and guest soloist to traverse when entering to the stage; The Vienna Philharmonic's home, a wedding cake affair of gilt, cherubim, fluted flat columns. --- Can't wrap those sort of things up and wear them or take them home, though, they are, thus triggered, clearly some furnishings in my mind's attic, with some reminders in the stored on disc set of images, all found online 

I did more than a little like the original Mahler 'More Cowbells' T-shirt, it was from some American Orchestra, now, ripped off in not the original format. Cannot abide any and all keyboard graphics, never cared for them and have seen an abundance in my lifetime. I did enjoy seeing the graphic in a less usual 'guerrilla' street art setting...















I've bought Sigmund Freud 'action figures' as gifts for friends, and would gladly purchase the same of various composers also as gifts.

I think no home is complete without some object or work that is 'less than sophisticated,' either kitsch or just 'funny,' but there are a few odd objects in my environs which fit that bill, just none music-related. [I am music-related, but might just be one of those objects :-]


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This would make the best t-shirt *ever!*


Needs to be more like this:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I want this:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Europe is flooded with classical music schmaltz, wherever one goes. Vienna, Venice, Salzburg, etc.

Mozart chocolates, Bach pot-holders, Vivaldi oven mitts, etc.

"Viva schmaltz!" :lol:

View attachment 4823


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I want a hip flask that holds 25.6 ounces of whisky with a picture of Beethoven on it....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is cool: an old radio featuring the cartoon character who shook hands with Stokowski.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Sid James: Great new avatar you've chosen! *Who loves ya, baby? *All Telly needs is his ever present lollipop!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I want this:


I have this T-shirt which I like even better than that design. Much more cryptic.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Sid James: Great new avatar you've chosen! *Who loves ya, baby? *All Telly needs is his ever present lollipop!


And away from the Kojak set, don't forget the slightly hairy chest ladened with gold medallions. God help us all with that memory.

View attachment 4838


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> I want a hip flask that holds 25.6 ounces of whisky with a picture of Beethoven on it....


One with LvB's girlfriend would interest me.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Viva schmaltz indeed. That Ligeti design reminded me of Dame Edna. Ligeti in drag?

Had a search online for local stuff like this, but they seem thin on the ground. Just found one of an opera company here, the t-shirt design being on the boring side. But some festivals that have strong music component have issued merchandise in the past. Have a few of these things in my wardrobe myself. T-shirts, caps, that kind of stuff.

The Percy Grainger Museum in Melbourne has some things, but I can't see a t-shirt or mug. Some good postcards there though. Maybe in cases like that, and the fact that the museum is attached to a university, they want to avoid being too commercial and _lowbrow_ or whatever?

Even a search for one of Australia's legendary rockers of the past, Johnny O'Keefe, didn't yield anything in terms of merchandise, other than cd's, etc.

But even couldn't find an authentic Hilltop Hoods product, the best hip-hop group in Australia. So?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> I have this T-shirt which I like even better than that design. Much more cryptic.


Yeah, it looks neater when the notes are all inside the stave - is that why the alto clef was used or do you know something I don't?!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I may know _something_ that you don't, but it's not about this^^. I agree with you that it's for design purposes. You'll find it if you search "DSCH T-shirt."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This would also make one incredible t-shirt:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> I may know _something_ that you don't, but it's not about this^^. I agree with you that it's for design purposes. You'll find it if you search "DSCH T-shirt."


Have to agree it looks cooler in white on black as well. I'll hunt around to see if there's a Warhol 'Monroe'-style one available - multi-images in different colours of Shosti's unmistakable 'world-on-my shoulders' look.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I quite fancy this one on a black t shirt!


----------



## Newman (May 3, 2012)

The teabag holders in the first post seem to be the latest "in" thing. I've been seeing them everywhere. I didn't know they made these musician ones, but I did like one that I saw of the Queen of England on it. I thought that was a great idea, but now I will make it a point to look for some with classical music themes.


----------



## jttoft (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting this one:


----------

